
Young Hackers in Molenbeek Work to Boost Brussels District's Reputation - mandazi
http://www.npr.org/2016/05/31/480183232/young-hackers-in-molenbeek-work-to-boost-brussels-districts-reputation
======
mandazi
>When terrorists struck Brussels in March, first responders quickly found
their communication systems were overwhelmed. They were forced to share
critical information through text messages and services like What's App. A
group of hackers has made it their mission to help emergency personnel. And
Teri Schultz reports many of these geeky geniuses come from the same Brussels
neighborhood as the radical Islamists who launched the attacks.

